

Mathematical Model for Surviving a Zombie Attack - Anon84
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/08/zombies/

======
sanand
Classic! I just sent an e-mail nominating these guys for the Ig.

------
DocSavage
Here's a link to the actual PDF:

<http://www.mathstat.uottawa.ca/~rsmith/Zombies.pdf>

